# R32 E-Post Question



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

The e-post on my 2007 595 has a tendency to allow the saddle to tilt back over the course of several hundred miles, despite beeing torqued to spec (22 N-m). Needless to say, the constant adjustments to set it right are frustrating.

I heard that Look made improvements to the e-post in 2008 and that it also released the R32 e-post, which is suitable for a tri position. As I am hoping to do some tris either late this season / next season, I'm considering picking up an R32. Can I simply set up the R32 to replace my stock 2007 e-post in the regular road position and then flip it around (obviously flipping the saddle as well) for tris? Or is it not suitable for a road position? Also, has anyone else had problems with the 2007 e-post, or am I experiencing some sort of fluke?


----------

